# Probable new toy



## Auntie Helen (3 Sep 2008)

Fourteen weeks ago I bought myself a new toy - one of these






Today I crossed the 1000 mile mark about which I am very proud, especially bearing in mind I hadn't cycled for the previous 15 years.

My poor husband has struggled along on his bog-standard road bike, complaining about backache, neckache and backsideache. Anyway, today he decided he wants a recumbent trike too and we fortuitously found a second hand one that we're going to look at on Friday. It's also a Trice Q but this time a NT (narrow track) version and it's a few years old (thus no rear suspension, not something HWMBO is bothered about). It basically looks the same but thinner. HWMBO is thinner than me so perhaps that's fair!

So... will I be buying another one in fourteen weeks' time or do you think that'll be it? And, secondly, what's the collective noun for Trices?


----------



## col (3 Sep 2008)

That looks nice,we dont see enough of those round here,well none actually for a long time.


----------



## Night Train (3 Sep 2008)

Wants! Lusts! Drools!

Great move going onto trikes.


----------



## Riding in Circles (4 Sep 2008)

Trikes are to much fun.


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Sep 2008)

But hopefully one each is enough!


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Sep 2008)

Hopefully!


----------



## Landslide (4 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> And, secondly, what's the collective noun for Trices?



If a trice can be defined as an instant, would a couple of instants equate to "just a mo"?


----------



## purplemoon (4 Sep 2008)

What do you call the ones like that but which only have two wheels like an ordinary cycle? I saw a guy riding one in my village the other day and was absolutely gobsmacked at the speed he was travelling, especially round a tight bend on it


----------



## BentMikey (4 Sep 2008)

A bicycle? The one above is a tricycle.


----------



## squeaker (4 Sep 2008)

*Ice B1?*



purplemoon said:


> What do you call the ones like that but which only have two wheels like an ordinary cycle? I saw a guy riding one in my village the other day and was absolutely gobsmacked at the speed he was travelling, especially round a tight bend on it


You mean the ICE B1, seen here in earlier prototype form?


----------



## purplemoon (4 Sep 2008)

squeaker said:


> You mean the ICE B1, seen here in earlier prototype form?



Yes, it was almost exactly like the second one in the youtube video 

I don't think it had normal handlebars though, they were more like the ones on the trike in the photo above.


----------



## wafflycat (4 Sep 2008)

purplemoon said:


> What do you call the ones like that but which only have two wheels like an ordinary cycle? I saw a guy riding one in my village the other day and was absolutely gobsmacked at the speed he was travelling, especially round a tight bend on it



You can have a go on my IceT sometime, should you like.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Sep 2008)

PM, I believe you saw a recumbent bicycle with under seat steering(USS).


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Sep 2008)

*wants*
I'd love to have a ride on Waffle's!

Hang on, that didn't come out right...


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Sep 2008)

Hah, followed a link or two and found the Trice QNT with the Borealis fairing. HWMBO saw it and was rather taken with it - and he knows he'll be getting a bike which fits it. Who knows, maybe we'll end up with one of those too 

And, as another aside, I thought cycling was supposed to be cheap! We've spent more on cycling these last few months than we have on our cars!


----------



## purplemoon (4 Sep 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> PM, I believe you saw a recumbent bicycle with under seat steering(USS).




Yes, that would most likely be it. I was just standing watching him in amazement going down the street, especially when he cornered the bend without even slowing down  

I don't think I've ever seen one of those being ridden on a public road before, he was much braver than I


----------



## purplemoon (4 Sep 2008)

wafflycat said:


> You can have a go on my IceT sometime, should you like.



As long as it's got 3 wheels, I would rather die than try to ride one of those I saw the other day


----------



## wafflycat (4 Sep 2008)

purplemoon said:


> As long as it's got 3 wheels, I would rather die than try to ride one of those I saw the other day



Definitely has three wheels. It's like this


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Sep 2008)

Interesting, in that photo the front wheels look larger than the rear - presumably that's just a matter of perspective, I think they're 20" all round aren't they?


----------



## purplemoon (4 Sep 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Definitely has three wheels. It's like this



Ahhh now that looks pretty cool, and ever so comfortable!


----------



## squeaker (5 Sep 2008)

*20"*



Auntie Helen said:


> Interesting, in that photo the front wheels look larger than the rear - presumably that's just a matter of perspective, I think they're 20" all round aren't they?


Yes (but the pic is of an older, unsuspended rear, model). But just to confuse, you can now get them with an unsuspended 26" rear wheel..... (I see that ICE have now released the B1 (and B2) for sale).

And yes you can spend a lot of money  but think of the long term health benefits


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Sep 2008)

Well we have it, Trice number 2, currently sitting in the kitchen (not sure why it's in the kitchen, that was where it was when I got home) after a 450 mile round trip to collect it from oop north.

Tomorrow if it's stopped raining I'll get a 'His 'n Hers Trice Q' photo.

We are very encouraged by the good nick that a 3 year old Trice is in - clearly made of long-lasting parts.


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Sep 2008)

Hurrah for His n Her's trikes!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Sep 2008)

*Definite new toy!*

And here they are

New (2nd hand) one in foreground, Old (bought new 14 weeks ago) in background.

They ride quite differently, the 2nd hand one being a NT (Narrow Track) which is too narrow for my girlie hips but with a slightly more definite gearchange on the grip shifts. The new Trice (the normal Q, not narrow) gives a smoother ride with the suspension. But we love 'em both!


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Sep 2008)

Gonna have to take a 'His n Her's' pic of our KMX's now!


----------



## wafflycat (6 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Interesting, in that photo the front wheels look larger than the rear - presumably that's just a matter of perspective, I think they're 20" all round aren't they?



Yes, the wheels are all the same size. It's the same model as I have, an IceT.


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Sep 2008)

Perhaps they will breed.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Sep 2008)

What's the likely offspring, a KMX Kart?


----------



## xpc316e (7 Sep 2008)

Congratulations on getting your Weimaraner in the shot Auntie Helen. I too have been weak in the face of temptation over the weekend and bought a trike. Not as nice as yours, I must admit, but I found a TW Bents trike on ebay that had been a display model in a cycle shop in Scotland for £200 under list price - I had been on the verge of buying one at the full price, so this was a bargain that was too good to ignore. I should be a trike rider by Wednesday; all I have to do is find space in the garage for it (not as easy as it sounds).


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Sep 2008)

Congratulations on getting your own trike - this little corner of the East of England is getting several of them, it seems.

In order to fit my husband's trike in a shed we've had to move the lawnmower to a more awkward shed and put some of the overflow shed junk into the porch just off our lounge (we don't use that door to go in and out of the house, fortunately). We really need another shed but we've already got 3 and not really any room to put any more if we want to retain a small amount of garden for the weimaraner to pee in!

Now all we need is some better weather to use the things - although the forecast is looking promising for this week.


----------



## Arch (8 Sep 2008)

purplemoon said:


> As long as it's got 3 wheels, I would rather die than try to ride one of those I saw the other day



But you can ride an upright 2 wheel bike I guess? It's only a question of getting used to it, and many two wheel recumbents are very stable.

That said, I like trikes, because I can descend and corner faster than I can on any 2 wheeler, upright or recumbent. But I don't think I'd have more trouble with a recumbent two wheeler than an upright one, once I was used to it..

(Had me a go on the B1 the other day, I like, I like....

I'm a bit worried about the bike breeding thing. My trike lives in a lock up with a Dawes Galaxy, what would that make their offspring?


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Sep 2008)

Mutant, probably end up with a Freight 8.


----------



## Arch (8 Sep 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> Mutant, probably end up with a Freight 8.




oh, that would be cool!


----------



## Christopher (12 Sep 2008)

OoOoo! Lovely bikes Auntie, want want want


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2008)

And here's a rather fuzzy pic of the two new bikes beside two Starboard Buoys... not afloat though!


----------

